

Developer happiness survey - adamloving
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZXHAPD1SR6t3JV8x-qD8A59CEpyo8Qa7tv8pArO_Agw/viewform

======
adamloving
Would you consider becoming a freelance software developer? Why or why not?

